# 530D Carbon Black



## mosef29 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Looking for someone to do some detailing work on my 530 touring.
Few scratches and swirl marks that need sorting....

Could someone let me know a rough cost for work also...Appreciate exact costs can only be given once you see car.

Only need the exterior done as I'll crack the interior..

Thanks
Mo
:buffer:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

where are you, so the pros know?


----------



## mosef29 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Doh.....*

Sorry guys forgot to add location..

In Cardiff or Newport...

Mo


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Did you get this sorted?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i think someone near newport is doing it , mo sent me a pm


----------

